# PC Aufrüsten für Intel Core 2 Duo E8500



## Nachoman87 (24. November 2016)

*PC Aufrüsten für Intel Core 2 Duo E8500*

Hallo,

folgende Hardeware ist vorhanden:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
4 GB RAM DDR3 (1333)
Radeon HD 4870
be quiet BN 240
hp DVD-RAM GH60L ATA DEVICE Laufwerk
SAMSUNG HD321HJ ATA DEVICE

suche folgende Hardware:

ein geeignetes Mainboard (50-80€)
passendes simples Gehäuse (20-30€)

Kann mir jemand paar tipps geben?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2016)

Du hast also kein Mainboard und suchst eines? Das ist wahnsinnig schwer, denn da ist an sich nur noch gebraucht was zu haben, und was gebauchte Board angeht, muss man ja schauen, was gerade angeboten wird. 

Neu gibt es nur noch dieses hier MSI 915GLM-V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  bei nem mies bewerteten shop sowie einem ohne Wertung. Alle anderen haben keinen PCIe-Slot, und den brauchst du ja für die Grafikkarte. Da musst du sowieso drauf achten, dass ein Board für den Sockel nicht nur AGP, sondern einen PCie-Slot hat.


Gehäuse: 8603517 - Sharkoon VG4-S Midi Tower ohne Netzteil


----------



## Nachoman87 (24. November 2016)

Ich hätte noch ein Hewlett-Packard 3647H Chipset Intel Q45/43 zur Zeit. Wie bekomme ich bei dem Mainboard eine HD 4780 mit einem neuen Netzteil ordentlich zum laufen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2016)

Also, an sich müsste das gehen, wenn das Board einen für die Grafikkarte passenden Slot hat - siehe hier für den Unterschied AGB <=> PCIe Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet  die Farben sind nicht so wichtig, entscheidend ist, dass der Steg bei PCie sehr weit links ist, bei AGB ca auf 2/3 der Länge rechts.

Und falls der Strom nicht passt: das kann leider bei einigen "OEM"-Boards vorkommen, da weiß ich nicht, ob man da was machen kann.



Außerdem schauen, ob DDR2 oder 3 passt - ich meine, bei den Q40er-Chipsätzen gibt es beide Möglichkeiten, aber nicht wahlweise. dh. entweder das Board supportet DDR2 oder DDR3.


----------



## Nachoman87 (24. November 2016)

An das Mainboard ist ein HP Netzeil mit 300w angeschlossen  Keine Verbinung zwischen GK und Strom... Einen Stromanschluss für einen Adapter gibts auch nicht .. Ich wüsste nicht wie ich da die 4870 zum laufen bringe ohne das was zu schaden kommt.

Ich könnte mir aber ein neues Gehäuse kaufen, dort das Mainboard einbauen und alles mit be quiet BN 240 verkabeln. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung ob diese Mainboard speziell nur für HP Netzteile ausgelegt ist?!


----------



## svd (24. November 2016)

Du könntest, auf gut Glück, deine 80€ auf diese Kombination aus Core i3-2100, Board, RAM und Grafikkarte setzen.
Der Core i3-2100 ist zwar auch nur ein Zweikerner, aber wenigstens mit Hyperthreading. Der RAM ist auch schon DDR3, davon 4GB und zwei Bänke wären sogar noch für deinen frei.
Die GTX560Ti wäre auch eine flottere Grafikkarte, als die HD4870.

Für den E8500 bekommst du noch knappe 10€, für die HD4870 evtl noch 20€. Wenn's nicht klappt, naja, da findet sich bestimmt noch was anderes.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2016)

Nachoman87 schrieb:


> An das Mainboard ist ein HP Netzeil mit 300w angeschlossen  Keine Verbinung zwischen GK und Strom... Einen Stromanschluss für einen Adapter gibts auch nicht .. Ich wüsste nicht wie ich da die 4870 zum laufen bringe ohne das was zu schaden kommt.
> 
> Ich könnte mir aber ein neues Gehäuse kaufen, dort das Mainboard einbauen und alles mit be quiet BN 240 verkabeln. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung ob diese Mainboard speziell nur für HP Netzteile ausgelegt ist?!



Also, das Be Quiet Netzteil wäre definitiv mehr als gut genug, aber du musst halt schauen, ob es zum Board passt. Das ist aber an sich ganz einfach: die Stecker vom alten Netzteil mal abstecken und dann mit denen des Be Quiet vergleichen, oder schauen, ob die vom Be Quiet aufs Board passen. Hier kannst du das mal anschauen, wie die Stromstecker aussehen können und wie sie passen All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors   es kann sein, dass das Board nur einen 20Pin-Hauptstromstecker braucht - aktuell sind 24Pin, aber du kannst die nicht benötigen 4Pins abnehmen, so dass aus dem 24er-Stecker ein 20er wird. 

Wenn der Stecker aber rein mechanisch nicht passt, dann hat HP da eine "Sonderform", dann musst du wohl oder übel ein neues Board suchen


*edit* oder echt mal prüfen, wie so was wie das Paket von svd wäre, denn ein core i3 ist schon stärker als der alte E-Prozessor. Selbst ein Pentium G für den Sockel 1155 oder 1150 wäre schneller, denn die leisten etwa so viel wie ein Q9500.


----------



## Nachoman87 (24. November 2016)

Ich will an der CPU und der GK nichts mehr ändern. Entweder muss ich eine Lösung finden wie ich unter dem jetzigen Mainboard die HD4870 zum laufen bringe oder baue mir einen neuen PC zusammen:

Gehäuse: Cooltek X5 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Mainboard: https://www.cbo-do.de/Mainboards/In...rd-Intel-Sockel-775-PCIe-SATA-USB::57348.html

Netzteil: 400 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+

dazu halt den E8500, die 4870, 4gb ddr3 ram und hdd / cdlaufwerk


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2016)

also, bei dem Shop musst du halt aufpassen, der scheint gebrauchte Sachen zu verkaufen, da kannst du auch direkt lieber zB bei eBay was gebrauchtes von Privat suchen.


----------



## Nachoman87 (24. November 2016)

Jepp, bin schon auf ebay am bieten!


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2016)

Nachoman87 schrieb:


> Jepp, bin schon auf ebay am bieten!


  achte da dann drauf, dass Board PCie und DDR3 unterstützt, wenn du ein Sockel 775-Board holen willst.


----------



## svd (24. November 2016)

Und bloß nicht zuviel (dreistellig) für die ganze Geschichte ausgeben. 
Sonst könntest du genauso gut eine gebrauchte Workstation holen (alt, aber immerhin 4 Kerne, 8 Threads, hilft bei moderneren Spielen.
Die Quadro FX3800 enstpricht in etwa einer etwas langsameren GTX260).

Nicht stur an langsamerer Hardware festhalten. (Been there, done that.)


----------



## Nachoman87 (24. November 2016)

Die Radeon 4870 ist nun in meinen Besitz und das reicht mir erst einamal. ebenso will ich fürs erste mit dem E8500 weitermachen. vielleicht werde ich bald ggf noch etwas verändern. Nun suche ich weitere 775sockel, ddr3, pcie Mainboards !

ne passende Alternative zum Asus P5G41T-M LX2/GB/SI P5G41T M mATX Mainboard Intel Sockel 775 PCIe SATA USB


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2016)

Es gab da einfach zu viele Boards, um dir jetzt eines zu nennen, von denen wir ja nicht wissen, ob das aktuell überhaupt gebraucht zu haben ist. ^^  du kannst höchstens ein paar rausuchen und dann hier fragen, ob die okay wären


----------



## Nachoman87 (25. November 2016)

ich denke ich entscheide mich für *Asus P5G41T-M LX2*. Bin noch am mitbieten oder ggf sofort kaufen für 49,00€.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2016)

Das sollte okay sein


----------

